
Vertigo lives: Oculus Rift preview event suffers from VR tracking woes - tetraodonpuffer
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/03/vertigo-lives-oculus-rift-preview-event-suffers-from-vr-tracking-woes/
======
justifier
these have been my complaints of this offering of digital stereoscopy

> I touched on some nausea issues, mostly in terms of particular examples of
> comfort and discomfort alike

> I felt stuck in a dizziness spell

i felt this prologned discomfort, even one time, my last time, having my eyes
cross for nearly an hour after removing the dk2 following a maybe 30 minute
dev session

> The answer is hard to pinpoint because it didn't have anything to do with
> the crisp screens or otherwise solid hardware.

> It took a developer fixing the issue on one demo for me to figure out one
> possible reason: the headset may have occasionally lost webcam tracking.
> Certainly, some tracking disconnect occurred

though tracking may have contributed i think the source lies in two key
issues:

    
    
        0,the headset cuts off circulation to your eyes
        1,the stereoscopic divide, and lenses are one size fits all
    
    

> which, as an aside, left a "raccoon eyes" imprint on my face

yeah, but what that means, and what i wanted to express, was that you are
cutting off circulation to your eyes, an organ that requires good blood flow
for its health let alone function

that second point is based on the fact that all faces are different but the
headset and software lacks any ability for compensating for this

the headset fails to account for interpupillary distance(o) and as such you
brain is working overtime to compensate for the slight derivation in inputs

if you wear glasses, bend one lens slightly out of alignment and see how long
it takes for your eyes to adjust both to the new orientation of your glasses,
and then back again after you take them off

.. (o)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpupillary_distance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpupillary_distance)

